# Meet Ember :D



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Ember was adopted in February for Izzy ... Ember is now 8 months old. She started life out as a feeder rat and was THRILLED when we introduced her to the boys. She has come a long way and loves to play. At just over 230 grams she is a tiny little girl. Ember was recently degloved ( It was a Horrible accident) but it doesnt seem to affect her at all


----------



## Valitra (Jun 27, 2012)

Soooo lovely


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you  She gets to welcome home a baby sister this weekend ( the age gap between her and my boys is huge so she needs a friend to play with)


----------



## likeaboss (Jun 10, 2012)

I accidently degloved a rat a long time ago by freak accident.. It's horrible :[


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

We rushed her into surgery ... Took a little while for the vet to understand me through my sobbing like a baby .... Most horrific experience EVER ​


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

She has gorgeous markings.


----------



## PetoftheDay (Aug 4, 2009)

What a pretty girl, glad to hear her injury isn;t bothering her much, poor thing!


----------



## Nickel (Jun 25, 2012)

She's so pretty!


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks  It takes all day to describe her markings lol


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## Delilahbrat (Jun 28, 2012)

Such a cutie-pie. I love her markings.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks  she is the teeniest rat EVER I can hold her on one hand


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Pretty!


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks  I just made a photo thread for all 4 of my rats


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

That is a pretty rat, I hope all heals well.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

She is fully healed now  thanks for the concern we did almost lose her from chewing out her stitches my little brat rat ... but she is OK now and you would never know


----------

